# Tightness in arms



## snake (Aug 5, 2014)

I’m experiencing some tightness in both arms at the bicep/ forearm connection. It’s hard to explain because it’s not very localized but noticeable when I curl my arm. Supinating my hand at the top of the movement makes it worse, leading me to think its more bicep related. I really can not get a hard contraction of the bicep like I did 3 weeks ago and that is very concerning; my bi's feel soft!  

I’m coming into my last week of a 600mg test cycle and wonder if there is a link here. My hips have some more stiffness than usual but I’m not sure if it’s related. I was scheduled for a layoff in a month, so I may be borderline on over training. I was hoping to reap some more benefits from my elevated T for the next 4 weeks and then take my 1-2 weeks off. 

Anyone have any ideas? I was thinking of backing off my bi work and taking some Naproxen to cut the inflammation.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 5, 2014)

...reads like tendinitis...inner part of elbow/biceps?


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...reads like tendinitis...inner part of elbow/biceps?



More on the outer part. I should add there is a fant "Stretch" in the outer part of the shoulder when I make that movement. It just has overuse written all over it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 5, 2014)

I have inner.  Guy on my team has outer.  Its basically inflammation 

Some suggested voodoo floss   
I have a rub on that works wonders.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 6, 2014)

snake said:


> I’m experiencing some tightness in both arms at the bicep/ forearm connection. It’s hard to explain because it’s not very localized but noticeable when I curl my arm. Supinating my hand at the top of the movement makes it worse, leading me to think its more bicep related. I really can not get a hard contraction of the bicep like I did 3 weeks ago and that is very concerning; my bi's feel soft!
> 
> I’m coming into my last week of a 600mg test cycle and wonder if there is a link here. My hips have some more stiffness than usual but I’m not sure if it’s related. I was scheduled for a layoff in a month, so I may be borderline on over training. I was hoping to reap some more benefits from my elevated T for the next 4 weeks and then take my 1-2 weeks off.
> 
> ...



Snake, I got something similar to this about a month ago. Continued trainging with the mindset of working through the pain. After about 2 weeks I came to the realization that it was not getting better. I think I isolated it to the Anconeus. I've ordered sleeves and Linament, awaiting their delivery. I've been icing it periodically and cut out barbell curls. It feels as though it has subsided some.


----------



## snake (Aug 6, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Snake, I got something similar to this about a month ago. Continued trainging with the mindset of working through the pain. After about 2 weeks I came to the realization that it was not getting better. I think I isolated it to the Anconeus. I've ordered sleeves and Linament, awaiting their delivery. I've been icing it periodically and cut out barbell curls. It feels as though it has subsided some.



I never use to do heavy barbell curls first. It was always after dumbbells which use to be after back. I thought those fu'ers may have had something to do with it. They pin your arms into an unnatural position. Thanks for your experience!


----------

